# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Атака на форум

## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые коллеги-участники форума,
на мой взгляд  - форум находится под атакой.

Каждый день регистрируются и размещают непотребное 1-2 новых "ЮСАГЕРЛа" .

Предлагаю на какой-то период усложнить процедуру регистрации новых участников.
Первое сообщение - размещать по согласованию с администрацией.
Примерно так - регистрация, с указанием своей реальной Е-почты, и отправка с этой почты письма с заявкой - прошу разрешить доступ к размещению сообщений, ативировать мой аккаунт(надеюсь, правильно сказал?), первое сообщение - такое-то и такое-то.

Или регистрация через такое заявочное письмо, с получением пароля ч\з Е-майл.

Модератор в любом случае имеет доступ в сообщения участников, может писать или стирать что захочет, так что никакого ущемления демократии не произойдет.

Вот такое ИМХО. 
Понятно, не супер, понятно - человек нужен для обработки - но лучше что-то, чем ничего. 
Если у человека есть желание - он пару-тройку дней подождет активизации доступа, тем более если ему объяснили причину.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Холостяк

В принципе я тоже прикинул, что возможно и сложно зайти на форум из-за кибератаки на форум... Потухла галерея... Вполне реальная вещь!
Потом относительно спама... Это так везде сейчас...  И тут тоже всякие "ДрОчеры" стараются разместить порно спам...

В принципе, дельное предложение по регистрации......

----------


## Д.Срибный

Галерею вчера починил, еще кое-что поправил в коде форума, вроде заработал более стабильно.
В выходные перенесу базу данных на новый сервер MySQL, надеюсь, это улучшит работу форума.
Спамеров пытаемся отстреливать, при регистрации стоит функция ввода кода, показанного картинкой. По идее - непроходимая для роботов. 
Можно еще ввести контрольный вопрос, но тогда отсекается иностранная аудитория.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Спамеров пытаемся отстреливать...
>  непроходимая для роботов.


Дмитрий, спасибо за работу.

Мне кажется - это живые ребята, не роботы. Если регулярно отстреливать - лезть перестанут.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Дмитрий! Просто караул - не могу зайти на форум более месяца - Internal Server Error! Невозможное положение. Ладно, давно уже из-за нехватки времени работы не выставляю. Но теперь и посмотреть, почитать  - пробема. Ценность в том, что данный ресурс - нечто особенное (и слава Богу!)... Конечно, ИМХО.

----------


## Redan

Компьютерная безопасность (софт)-каждый день,новые программы (возможно скачать):

http://www.comss.ru/

Проверка безопасности вашего компа:

http://2ip.ru/port.php

Лаборатория Касперского:

http://www.kaspersky.ru/
http://www.securelist.com/ru/

----------

